# Stomp Pads vs Studs



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

Which one is better? and more durable?


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Never found that i needed one


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither is better, more of a personal preference. Studs give you some ability for personalization. A pad is more durable as studs tend to pop off.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

cozmo said:


> Never found that i needed one


^ same -.- My Nikes grip right on top of the board, and especially if you just push your foot towards the binding you're good. I've been pondering a stomp pad though for a while so maybe I'll just join the following


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Burton scrapper mat stomp pad. Literally the best stomp pad EVER! Comes in clear and smoke black depending on your top sheet. It's like being strapped in. 

Don't pay attention to the haters that will come along. They just don't know how sweet it is.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I tried several before settling on the Burton Split Pad. It's nice in that it combines the versatility of studs with the increased surface area of a pad. I still use it on my old board.

On my NS Heritage I've found that I don't need a stomp pad at all, however and decided not to have one one there. The textured plastic topsheet works well to add a bit of traction.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't sweat it too much anything will work. I've used the standard rubber pad, those foam pads that you usually get with bindings, and studs. The one I prefer the most is using nothing.


----------



## JDawg (Nov 8, 2013)

My friend got a handy down board from his uncle and just used these.

Ace® 1/2in Round Non-Skid Foam Pads - Self-Adhesive Pads & Furniture Bumpers - Ace Hardware

It's pretty funny, but even those furniture pads still work to this day. I've been using my friends (now spare) board with these for 2 years also, till I finally got my board. It worked for what it was needed I guess.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you dont' use one just kick your back boot against the back binding. Good for going straight.

Sometimes I wish I had one (6 guys, coming off a fast chair with a steep ramp etc.) but haven't used one since my first year.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

It depends a bit on what you are using it for. Personally I don't use a stomp much for grip but any snow buildup on the sole of my boot drives me nuts. For that a good scrape stomp works incredibly well.

Check out this Grayne scraper for that usage:










Check this for a scrape with insane grip:










Both use Ultra Grip, which will not release if correctly applied.


----------



## HashSlngngSlshr (Aug 4, 2013)

crab grabs


----------

